# Trying to make a router do it all



## Ephriam (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm planning to build a horizontal boring jig along the lines of the jig that John Matousek wrote up in FW Mar/Apr 2000. It's to do precision dowling and some mortising. I'd like to fit it with the PC variable speed 690 router which can take 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 inch collets. What would be ideal is if the router could be fitted with a chuck to accomodate jobbers twist drills sizes 1 thru 60 and maybe a little bigger. Does anyone know of such a gadget or of a router that can use one? If not, I'm thinking of buying end mills that come with 3/8" shanks. I'd appreciate advice from anyone who's tried that. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Fred to the RouterForums.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Fred and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Ephriam said:


> I'm planning to build a horizontal boring jig along the lines of the jig that John Matousek wrote up in FW Mar/Apr 2000. It's to do precision dowling and some mortising. I'd like to fit it with the PC variable speed 690 router which can take 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 inch collets. What would be ideal is if the router could be fitted with a chuck to accomodate jobbers twist drills sizes 1 thru 60 and maybe a little bigger. Does anyone know of such a gadget or of a router that can use one? If not, I'm thinking of buying end mills that come with 3/8" shanks. I'd appreciate advice from anyone who's tried that. Thanks.


Fred,

Some here have built horiuzontal boring jigs and I'm sure one will be along shortly. In the interim, please accept the caution on using jobber twist drills at router speeds (8k - 25k rpms). They are not designed to run at those speeds. They are too long for their diameter and never designed for those forces.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi fred,

im not too sure of exactly what you mean? 
some here have built horizontal routers, ( not too sure about boring jigs?)

i am not a fan of using a drill bit in a router? it wasnt designed for this.

i am not aware of anyone here making a horizontal boring jig, but im old and maybe my memory fails me? lol


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ephriam said:


> I'm planning to build a horizontal boring jig along the lines of the jig that John Matousek wrote up in FW Mar/Apr 2000. It's to do precision dowling and some mortising. I'd like to fit it with the PC variable speed 690 router which can take 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 inch collets. What would be ideal is if the router could be fitted with a chuck to accomodate jobbers twist drills sizes 1 thru 60 and maybe a little bigger. Does anyone know of such a gadget or of a router that can use one? If not, I'm thinking of buying end mills that come with 3/8" shanks. I'd appreciate advice from anyone who's tried that. Thanks.


Many will say "end mills" are fine and ok. I don't agree but, then again, never used them in such a manner.

Drill bits however, are NOT designed to be used in a router. Nor is mounting a drill chuck into a router so one do such a thing. Think safety first!!

The last I checked, there are 7 different spiral bits that are commonly used in woodworking that can & should be used in the manner in which you ask.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Fred

You may want to find a good used ShopSmith, they are great for a horz.drilling, mortising,dowel work,etc. it comes with with all you need..
The router is a great tool but not always the best tool for some jobs..

No need to reinvent the wheel, you can almost bet every job you can thing of someone as done it in the pass.. with a tool on the market place

Just a note you don't need to hock the car to get one.the older ones go for a song...

========



Ephriam said:


> I'm planning to build a horizontal boring jig along the lines of the jig that John Matousek wrote up in FW Mar/Apr 2000. It's to do precision dowling and some mortising. I'd like to fit it with the PC variable speed 690 router which can take 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 inch collets. What would be ideal is if the router could be fitted with a chuck to accomodate jobbers twist drills sizes 1 thru 60 and maybe a little bigger. Does anyone know of such a gadget or of a router that can use one? If not, I'm thinking of buying end mills that come with 3/8" shanks. I'd appreciate advice from anyone who's tried that. Thanks.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

levon said:


> im not too sure of exactly what you mean?
> some here have built horizontal routers, ( not too sure about boring jigs?)


I read quickly and thought it said horizontal router table when it said boring jig. Thank you, levon..


----------



## Ephriam (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you BigJimAK, Levon and Ken for the words of caution. I haven’t owned a VS router before and didn’t do my homework; kind of assumed that I could run it at low rpm. Certainly won’t pursue that idea! But am still interested in building a horizontal boring jig and would appreciate help on that front. The easiest approach might be to mount a drill in a jig similar to the one that Matousek built. Maybe make two mounting plates so I could change out a router for mortising. About end mills Ken, I read one of Krenov’s books where he says that they bore exceptionally clean holes and don’t wander. Also I’ve heard that they can be used for light mortising. Seems they might be worth a try? Bob, I'd need a very big shoehorn to get a Shopsmith into my shop. Again, thanks all for your response.
Fred


----------

